# Need a desktop for gaming under 40k



## sidster (Jan 23, 2015)

Guys I'm looking for a gaming desktop. Was previously thinking of a laptop but my budget is not much. Also should I buy a ps4? I'm getting it chea

Btw I don't own a desktop as of now.

P.S. if you suggest me to buy a desktop, also name the specs .


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 23, 2015)

depends on what type of games you like to play. console games do came at a higher price though


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 23, 2015)

fill up the questionnaire. Also PS4 and PC are in different leagues. A PS4 is mainky used as a media/gaming centre. Also PS4 games are 3.5k+ whereas PC games after 2-3 weeks of release get down as low as rs 1200-1800.


----------



## sidster (Jan 23, 2015)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Applications: Probably basics like me office. Probably 3ds max or so.
Games: Latest games like gta5, watchdogs, NO fps games. Preferably open world.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: Definitely under 40k. No scope for extending.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: No. I don't know anything about it.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7.

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 200 Gb. Or more of necessary.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: I have an 18 inch monitor. Non HD. Probably gonna need one.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Need everything except speakers.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Around March-April 2015

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Probably by an assembler.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: I live in Pune. Gonna try to look online.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Ps4 vs PC keeping in mind that I would like to play at high quality. Don't mind the cost.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 23, 2015)

If you plan to buy a desktop, don't buy a preconfigured crap one. Assemble one, would be way better than the crap underpowered ones various OEM's have. Still April is 2 months ahead. Current prices may change and the suggested config will too. No point in posting a thread this early.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 24, 2015)

> 8. When are you planning to buy the system?
> Ans: Around March-April 2015



There is no sense in starting a thread so early. Prices change, new products are launched and configurations become irrelevant. Start a thread just one week before you intend to make the purchase.


----------



## sidster (Jan 25, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> There is no sense in starting a thread so early. Prices change, new products are launched and configurations become irrelevant. Start a thread just one week before you intend to make the purchase.



If i have to buy now then?

BTW. Is there any way i can get a pc by reducing any unnecessary things and adding a cabinet and other periipherals under 49k
To start the basic specs are:
CPU:AMD FX-8350 4.0 Ghz 
RAM: 8 GB 1600 MHz (1x8GB) 
Video Card:XFX Radeon HD 7970 3 GB 
Motherboard:ASUS M5A99FX Pro R2.0 Socket AM3+ 
SSD:Sandisk 120 GB 
Hard Drive:Western Digital 1 TB


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 25, 2015)

sidster said:


> BTW. Is there any way i can get a pc by reducing any *unnecessary things* and adding a cabinet and other periipherals under 49k



what do you mean by that? can you please explain? under 49k you may get the following.
i5 4440 - 11k
asus b85m g-5.4k
kingston hyperx fury 2x4gb - 5.4k /corsair vengeance or gskill ripjawsx
gtx 750 ti - 11k
wd blue 1tb - 3.5k
antec vp550p - 3.5k
cooler master elite 311- 2.3k
Dell s2240l - 8k
logitech mk200 - 0.7k

- - - Updated - - -



sidster said:


> CPU:AMD FX-8350 4.0 Ghz
> RAM: 8 GB 1600 MHz (1x8GB)
> Video Card:XFX Radeon HD 7970 3 GB
> Motherboard:ASUS M5A99FX Pro R2.0 Socket AM3+
> ...



are you buying a second hand stuff?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 25, 2015)

7970 seems to be OOS on flipkart. And if it really costs 30k, why not get GTX 970 @24.5k from snapdeal?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 26, 2015)

sidster said:


> If i have to buy now then?
> 
> BTW. Is there any way i can get a pc by reducing any unnecessary things and adding a cabinet and other periipherals under 49k
> To start the basic specs are:
> ...



In the questionnaire  you've mentioned your budget to be 40k and here you are saying 49k. What is your actual budget?


----------



## sidster (Jan 26, 2015)

If I include  monitor then 49k

- - - Updated - - -

By *unnecessary things* i mean anything that is not all that important. As i would like to improve the performance of the desktop. Also, there isnt any point in playing games on ultra settings, without a hd monitor right?

btw. msi radeon r9 280 seems good, and in the us it costs 240$. Any way i can get a similar one of gigabyte probably, for the same price in india?


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 26, 2015)

sidster said:


> If I include  monitor then 49k
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



i dont get what you wanna say. If you have a budget of 49k then just go with what rijinpk said. If you are buying second hand stuff, tell us so.


----------



## sidster (Jan 26, 2015)

Let me put it like this:
I NOW have a budget of 47~49k
I don't need a mouse or a keyboard. Nor do I need an OS (I already have Windows 7 ultimate)
I need everything else including a HD monitor and a cabinet. 
So what is the best config, for gaming . I don't mind comprising on cabinet quality.
And no, I don't plan to buy second hand parts.
Btw would you recommend second hand parts?
Plus if I wait till April, how much difference will it make on the config?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 26, 2015)

sidster said:


> Let me put it like this:
> I NOW have a budget of 47~49k
> ~snip~
> Plus if I wait till April, how much difference will it make on the config?



Mid range GTX 900 series and Broadwell will get launched by then. Current prices may drop. So instead of 750 Ti in the suggested config, you may want to go with 950 or 950 Ti instead.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 26, 2015)

sidster said:


> Let me put it like this:
> I NOW have a budget of 47~49k
> I don't need a mouse or a keyboard. Nor do I need an OS (I already have Windows 7 ultimate)
> I need everything else including a HD monitor and a cabinet.
> ...



go with what rijinpk1 suggested. The best you will find. Also if you dont want glossy monitor go with AOC i2369vm ~ 10k

you can wait for broadwell if you want. 



SaiyanGoku said:


> Mid range GTX 900 series and Broadwell will get launched by then. Current prices may drop. So instead of 750 Ti in the suggested config, you may want to go with 950 or 950 Ti instead.



960 is already priced 17k everywhere and 950 will be priced 14-15k and OP's budget is of 11-12k forGPU, so no new GPU hardware for OP releasing.


----------



## sidster (Jan 26, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> you can wait for broadwell if you want.



Is broadwell worth waiting for? Plus is it going to release by April? Also what about Skylake?


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 26, 2015)

sidster said:


> Is broadwell worth waiting for? Plus is it going to release by April? Also what about Skylake?



off course its going to be better but by how much who knows, also given you're budget forget about new cpu at launch. just buy a decent i5, also try and i mean really try to to extend to 55k or at least 50k. then you will be able to get something that will be pretty good at gaming and will last 2-3 years


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Jan 26, 2015)

You can buy an r7 270 @13k, and if do want to wait then wait for skylake,in any case if you want to buy in march April, you should create a thread in Feb,but hey I'm not a mod  

BTW you can go with dell st 2240l @8.2k, which many forum members have suggested in a lot of different threads, that way you can save some bucks and invest in a better gpu (when you do buy one)


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 26, 2015)

i dont think r9 270 is a good choice for gaming now


----------



## sidster (Jan 28, 2015)

isnt r9 270x much better than gtx 750ti? theres only a price diff of 2-3k between them


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Jan 28, 2015)

For his budget, would you recommend a gtx 970? If he could extend his budget a little than I'd definitely recommend waiting a little and getting a gtx 960 ,but in13k I think it's best for him to go with r9 270


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Jan 28, 2015)

Where are you getting r9 270"x" at 13k?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 28, 2015)

mdcomputers.in is selling R9 270 (both sapphire and ASUS for 12.6k)

- - - Updated - - -



sidster said:


> isnt r9 270x much better than gtx 750ti? theres only a price diff of 2-3k between them



yes, the r9 270 is 15% faster than GTX 750 ti at only Rs 1.6k extra.


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Jan 28, 2015)

Apologies, I found a sapphire r9 270x at snapdeal at 13.5k

Sapphire AMD/ATI Dual-X R9 270X 2GB Graphics Card - Buy Graphics Card Online @ Best Prices on Snapdeal.com


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 28, 2015)

i will say again do not buy 270x not worth it no matter what anyone is saying here. i am currently using sapphire 270x dual x. better get gtx 960 or wait till you have enough money to get one


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 28, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> i will say again do not buy 270x not worth it no matter what anyone is saying here. i am currently using sapphire 270x dual x. better get gtx 960 or wait till you have enough money to get one



270/270x is faster than 750Ti and for now, the best in 13-15k range. Just because you are not satisfied, doesnt mean others wont be. Also a 960 would be 6k over OP's current budget.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 29, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> i will say again do not buy 270x not worth it no matter what anyone is saying here. i am currently using sapphire 270x dual x. better get gtx 960 or wait till you have enough money to get one



What's the problem with it? What other card will you suggest in 12-15k range?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 29, 2015)

Intel Core i3 4150 -7000,
Gigabyte H81M-SP2H -4400,
Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600Mhz -3000,
Sapphire R7 250X 1GB -7000,
Antec VP550P -3500,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3800,
Dell S2240L LED IPS -8500,
Asus 24B5ST DVDRW -1100,
Logitech MK200 -800,
Any Local Cabinet -900.
TOTAL -40,000.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 29, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> 270/270x is faster than 750Ti and for now, the best in 13-15k range. Just because you are not satisfied, doesnt mean others wont be. Also a 960 would be 6k over OP's current budget.



do you use 270x? do you even play games? what i am trying to say is @op u are willing to spend 15k max on gpu so i said instead of buying 15k gpu that is very bad for current and fututre games. i suggest extend 2k buy zotac gtx 960 for 17k locally. i will say again do not buy r9 270x now in jan 2015.


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Jan 29, 2015)

If he could extend his budget to that extent, than I think he'd have mentioned it, and yes I'm agreed with you that 960 is better than r9 270x but I think even at 17k it's overpriced, if op can wait and don't mind playing counter strike for 2-3 months than I'd suggest him to wait for gtx 960's price to drop and buy one when it's affordable / properly priced or he can look at 2nd hand options


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 29, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> do you use 270x? do you even play games? what i am trying to say is @op u are willing to spend 15k max on gpu so i said instead of buying 15k gpu that is very bad for current and fututre games. i suggest extend 2k buy zotac gtx 960 for 17k locally. i will say again do not buy r9 270x now in jan 2015.



Can you please share with us why exactly are you favouring 960 above R9 270x?Did you face any problems/issues with this particular card?If yes,please let us know what they are so that others can benefit from your experience.Why do you consider it to be a bad choice for current and future games?I've also been planning to buy the 960,but have been somewhat dissuaded by many factors,including its lower Vram(as opposed to >3 gb vram that is found on certain amd cards at the same price point)and its steep pricing.Do you think buying a 2gb 960 gpu for 18k will be worthwhile,when certain vendors like asus,sapphire etc are offering R9 270/280s for almost the same price with as much as 4 gb vram?


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 29, 2015)

UndercoveredKnight8492 said:


> If he could extend his budget to that extent, than I think he'd have mentioned it, and yes I'm agreed with you that 960 is better than r9 270x but I think even at 17k it's overpriced, if op can wait and don't mind playing counter strike for 2-3 months than I'd suggest him to wait for gtx 960's price to drop and buy one when it's affordable / properly priced or he can look at 2nd hand options



finally someone understood my point.

- - - Updated - - -



quicky008 said:


> Can you please share with us why exactly are you favouring 960 above R9 270x?Did you face any problems/issues with this particular card?If yes,please let us know what they are so that others can benefit from your experience.Why do you consider it to be a bad choice for current and future games?I've also been planning to buy the 960,but have been somewhat dissuaded by many factors,including its lower Vram(as opposed to >3 gb vram that is found on certain amd cards at the same price point)and its steep pricing.Do you think buying a 2gb 960 gpu for 18k will be worthwhile,when certain vendors like asus,sapphire etc are offering R9 270/280s for almost the same price with as much as 4 gb vram?



r9 270x is simply not enough for current and future games. i am using it i know what i am saying let @op buy 270x 2gb or 4gb version and i am sure he will be disappointed. now gtx 960 is a good card and yes its overpriced a lot but its perfect for 1080p gaming. also i believe its better to get r9 285 instead of gtx 960 giving current prices.


----------



## Akshay Biyani (Feb 12, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> finally someone understood my point.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Btw prices of 960 might sky dive in next 4-5 months giving the use of 128 bit bus and release of Caribbean island gpu by amd. My guess would be 12-13k for 960


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 12, 2015)

Akshay Biyani said:


> Btw prices of 960 might sky dive in next 4-5 months giving the use of 128 bit bus and release of Caribbean island gpu by amd. My guess would be 12-13k for 960



IT.WONT.EVER.GO.THAT.LOW. 

770 is still ~25k after release of 290 and 970, and you expect 960 to go down to 12-13? Thats impossible. Also can a 270 even utilize 4GB VRAM? And HE-MAN, you still haven't made anything clear about why you don't want the OP to buy 270/270x. You just said its simply not enough. In my side, a 560Ti, being wayyyyy old than 270 coupled with a C2Q which is also wayyyyy old than i5 can max out Crysis 3 @900p. So I am pretty much sure that a 270x coupled with i5 can handle games pretty well, current and upcoming both. If you are facing problems with 'your' 270/270x, do open a thread regarding them and also compare with people owning the same rig as your in this and other forums.


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 12, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> IT.WONT.EVER.GO.THAT.LOW.
> 
> 770 is still ~25k after release of 290 and 970, and you expect 960 to go down to 12-13? Thats impossible. Also can a 270 even utilize 4GB VRAM? And HE-MAN, you still haven't made anything clear about why you don't want the OP to buy 270/270x. You just said its simply not enough. In my side, a 560Ti, being wayyyyy old than 270 coupled with a C2Q which is also wayyyyy old than i5 can max out Crysis 3 @900p. So I am pretty much sure that a 270x coupled with i5 can handle games pretty well, current and upcoming both. If you are facing problems with 'your' 270/270x, do open a thread regarding them and also compare with people owning the same rig as your in this and other forums.



in short what i want to say is current gaming trend and some future games, and giving that @op will buy now i will suggest gtx 960 or r9 280x. Regarding R9 270X is a good card and yes it will handle games well for this year and may be next year. So @op depends on you what you want new card or a rebranded card which is on different architect then the card in R9 series. 
My two cents buy gtx 960 if you have a budget or r9 280x. if not buy r9 270x 2gb version not the 4gb version that is useless. it will provide decent gaming and you will be able to max some new games at 1080p at 30fps.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 13, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> in short what i want to say is current gaming trend and some future games, and giving that @op will buy now i will suggest gtx 960 or r9 280x. Regarding R9 270X is a good card and yes it will handle games well for this year and may be next year. So @op depends on you what you want new card or a rebranded card which is on different architect then the card in R9 series.
> My two cents buy gtx 960 if you have a budget or r9 280x. if not buy r9 270x 2gb version not the 4gb version that is useless. it will provide decent gaming and you will be able to max some new games at 1080p at 30fps.



man idk what problems you are running into but TH's review of 270x had COD Ghosts reaching 67 fps at high @67fps. I'd suggest you to compare performance of your rig with others (with the same rig)


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 13, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> man idk what problems you are running into but TH's review of 270x had COD Ghosts reaching 67 fps at high @67fps. I'd suggest you to compare performance of your rig with others (with the same rig)



i said max settings not high.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 13, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> i said max settings not high.



if you get ~69 on high, you will get 45-50 on ultra, no way the fps will drop to 50%


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 13, 2015)

@op bhai tum lelo r9 270x aur khatam karo ye kissa. Aur lene ke bad yeha aake batana kaise chalre games


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 14, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> @op bhai tum lelo r9 270x aur khatam karo ye kissa. Aur lene ke bad yeha aake batana kaise chalre games



Try sticking to English.


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 14, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Try sticking to English.



rule hai kya?
Hindustani hu hindi bolta hu.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 14, 2015)

yes, thats the forum rule m8, regardless of whether you are hindustani or not..


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 14, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> yes, thats the forum rule m8, regardless of whether you are hindustani or not..



if it's a rule then I am all English


----------

